# Tuna Loin



## johnnytex (Sep 6, 2015)

Got a birthday party next weekend and a friend gave me a full 3.3 lb tuna loin.
Looking for advice on smoking it in my #3.
Brine?
Slice or cook whole?
Any suggestions?

Thanks.













IMG_1262.JPG



__ johnnytex
__ Sep 6, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice present! How you cook depends on your guests...I like my Tuna cut in 2" X 2" lengths, marinated in Teryaki or Bulgogi marinade, 4 hours, and seared so 1/4" of the outside is cooked and a raw interior...Not everybodies cup of Tea. If smoking it is what you want and more done is desired, cut it in half length wise, with the grain, and a smoke it at 225°F to an IT of 130°. slice the now med/rare, medium tuna across the grain with a VERY sharp knife and serve. A Brine is optional, some recipes below, or simply season with your favorite Rub, even Montreal Steak Seasoning, and smoke...JJ

*Bearcarver's Fish Brine*

*Brine:*
Put 1/2 quart of apple juice in a pot on the stove, bringing to low boil & then down to simmer.
Add to this;
6 ounces of soy sauce
1/2 cup of non-iodized salt
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/2 tsp of Garlic powder
1/2 tsp of Onion powder
1/2 tsp of Cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp of Dried Bay Leaf Flakes (or 2 or 3 fresh bay leaves)

Stir until salt is dissolved. Then add 1 1/2 quarts of water & ice to cool quickly.

Leave the Salmon pieces submerged in this brine for 6 hours in fridge. Overnight was too long. 4 hours was not long enough.

*On Edit due to further testing, I will change the lengths of time to keep pieces of fish in the above brine:*

*Pieces thicker than 1/2" should be in brine for 6 hours.*

*Pieces 1/2" thick or less should only be in brine for 4 hours.*

After removing from brine, rinse each piece well, pat dry, and lay on paper towels. Dry in front of a fan to form a Pellicle, tacky dry exterior.

*                           Mr. T’s Smoked Salmon Brine*

Ingredients:
½ cup canning, Kosher salt or Tender Quick (preferred), 3.0 oz. by weight.
½ tsp. Paprika
1 ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 ½ tsp. cayenne
1 quart water
1 Tbs. garlic powder
2 cups brown sugar
4 bay leaves

PH 4.1

Sal. 54% @ 60°F - 15.6°C salt and water only
Sal. 84% @ 60°F - 15.6°C all ingredients combined

Preparation:
Combine all ingredients and stir until sugar has dissolved.
Place fish in a nonreactive container with brine and completely cover, then refrigerate. A zip bag works well at this point. If using a bag I overhaul or move the fish around two or three times during the brining period.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2015)

What kind of tuna is my first question. Albacore, blue fun, yellow fun, yellow tail? It makes a difference...

Second question, are planning on serving got, cold?

Need more info.


----------

